# Do you let your dog lick your face?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When my GS knows that I am feeling down, he will come up to me and lick me. Yesterday my daughter was crying because I told her that our plans had changed (she is 7) and she was disappointed and my GS came up to her and started licking her face. I find this disgusting! And then I feel bad for telling him to stop it because I know that he is trying to offer comfort when he does that. I often see people letting their dogs lick them, on their hands, their face, I don't mind them licking my hands, but not the face...do you let your dog lick your face?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes but its not my first choice but daisy gives kisses all the time.Lucky has stared giving them about a year ago.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's a casual, quick lick I don't mind. But I'm not too much into allowing a dog to lick me. I feel the same way about sniffing. A quick sniff is fine with me, but I don't allow my dogs to have a sniff-a-thon on me or my quests.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I do, but with permission. I'm don't have heavy lickers in this house.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lilie said:


> If it's a casual, quick lick I don't mind. But I'm not too much into allowing a dog to lick me. I feel the same way about sniffing. A quick sniff is fine with me, but I don't allow my dogs to have a sniff-a-thon on me or my quests.


I agree, I allow my dogs to sniff me and the guests a few times, and then when I determine that they have had enough sniffs to satisfy their curious minds I tell them to stop. Sniffing isn't disgusting to me, I just think that at a certain point it becomes rude.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep Lexi is a super licker the kind that licks and licks and licks until your skin is raw. I'll let her do one small lick on my cheek only when I giver her permission. Zeus is not a licker but since I have been home on medical leave from my concussion and he is glued to my side he has started with a few quick licks so I let him and don't scold him no matter where he licks. I want him to be able to lick if hes comfy and once hes comfy will only let him lick my face with permission.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't at first until mine caught me dead in the mouth and tongued me down.

I was petting him and was very close and said something to someone and my mouth was open long enough were he went for it and got his tongue in my mouth. What made it worse was that he didn't even take me out to dinner.

Now I don't care since we have swapped DNA.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer gives kisses. It's how he wakes DH up every morning. It does gross me out to have another dog lick me, but I don't mind with Panzer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I agree, I allow my dogs to sniff me and the guests a few times, and then when I determine that they have had enough sniffs to satisfy their curious minds I tell them to stop.* Sniffing isn't disgusting to me, I just think that at a certain point it becomes* *rude*.


Exactly! In fact when I have company over and Hondo has over extended his sniff time, I'll tell him "Hondo! That's rude!" And he'll stop. Some people who aren't used to big dogs will get a little nervous when a big dog is sniffing them. I used 'that's rude' as a light hearted way (for my guest) to tell him to stop.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I guess I'm a bit odd... I LOVE my doggie kisses.  My dogs aren't heavy lickers, though. 

I do in-home boarding for my grooming clients sometimes, and I have this one poodle that licks me nonstop. I like it for the first day or so, but when I'm trying to sleep and she's sitting on my head licking my mouth... okay, okay, that's where I gotta draw the line!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I let Chance kiss me on the chin. Whenever I am crying, Chance wants to gently kiss me and seems to want to give support. When it becomes a total bath on the face, no way. Shane was a big kissser. Would not calm down when I came home from work unless we had our "kiss". Just a quick lick on the bottom of my chin and he would be fine and go away. Chance will only try and touch my face if I am crying for some reason. Then it is a very tentative gesture as if checking to see if I am ok. I do not and have never allowed my dogs to do that to anyone else. They have always known when I say "kisses" it means only on the chin and nowhere else.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ace you always crack me up LOL..

and yes, but not over doing it,,I pretty much know what goes in Masi's mouth and she isn't one that eats disgusting things My aussie on the other hand,,no,,she's a pig and I don't even want to know some of the things she's ingests


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup, I do. She'll give me 3/4 licks at the most, I'm not sure how I'd feel if she just constantly 'washed' me. But I don't mind a few licks  With my old boy, you could ask him for a kiss and he'd lick your face once, I thought it was pretty cute myself. Not quite so willing to have other peoples dogs lick my face though, so likewise I understand that most people aren't gonna want Cherry's big old tongue in their face


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have some now that give kisses. The show dogs insist on kisses when getting out of pens or going into crates. They were taught to lick early and often at the breeder's house! 

Hogan even likes to give a face lick occassionally. I am glad that I am his favorite person and let him. Those not on his favorite person list don't get much regard from him in general.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't like to be licked by dogs on either my face or hands, I hate the feeling of it, although Bianca will try to lick me anyway, I just move out of the way. Funny because I like when my cats lick me, but not dogs. I guess because cats have dry tongues and it feels like I'm getting an exfoliation treatment LOL. Although I have one cat who loves to groom people, she'll sit and lick your hair or face for long periods if you let her and after a while it can get painful. Once I let her lick my forehead/face and when I went to wash my face after, the water stung because she'd abraded my skin and I hadn't even noticed! She even will groom Bianca if Bianca lets her.

I always warn people if they ask to pet Bianca that she will lick them. Most people like the idea and will then crouch down for her to lick their faces.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope, I don't like "dog kisses" on the face. And whenever I see someone doing it with their dogs or my dog, I get kind of grossed out.

Additionally, if the dog gets some sort of worms (and they do!), there's a much higher chance that it could be transmitted to you if he licks your face often (or your hands, if you don't wash them).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I like doggy kisses. I don't like them if I am fresh from the shower, but if I know I am going to shower later I let my dogs give me lots of kisses.

And I've gotten French kisses too, from Rosa. Those are not as fun. She has a knack of slipping that tongue in there though. She's done it to me a few dozen times.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, but not excessive licking. Rayne doesn't seem to be huge on licking my face, but maybe that's just because I keep my face away from hers most of the time......we're teething right now. 

But I do get a little grossed out if she comes and swipes me with her tongue right after she's eaten venison or tripe or something else nasty smelling. Oh well, I work in a hospital, I've had much worse


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It depends on her breath. LOL! Seriously, I don't mind. I ALWAYS want the dog to kiss the kids. I'm glad she likes them so much. I have never caught anything from the dog, horse, or other pets. The kids???? Now that's another story.

No - I would not let the kids lick my face.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

My dog isn't a big face licker though I do get my hands cleaned fairly often though. She also likes licking the water off of my legs after my shower. Such a weird dog.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dogs aren't big lickers, but I don't mind getting licked at all unless someone got into the cat box, then there's no licking.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Every morning at 5:30 he's there like an alarm clock


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I even let strange dogs I meet lick my face sometimes.
Our girls will kiss if they are invited or first thing in the morning when we wake up. Mostly the young shepherd.
Maybelline can jump straight up on command and give me a lick on the face without any other body contact.
She will also go for the mouth if you forget and leave it open, bleah.


----------



## Stacey650 (May 24, 2011)

Of course!!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Im guilty of letting my dog lick me to death. Its amazing how big there tongue is, it feels like he can literally lick my whole face in one swipe lol. I know my wife hates it when my boy licks. It must confuse him because I let him lick my face when ever but my wife doesnt let him at all.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I let my dogs and all the shelter dogs lick me all over. 

I'm a sucker for doggie kisses.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Interesting thread - I have never know a GSD that was not a kisser. I don't mind it at all. It's one of the ways that they communicate. I know that a lot of folks don't like it. But it makes the dogs happy LOL


----------



## cottonlouie (Jun 14, 2011)

I let Gidget lick me. She will kiss on command. We don't get into it too much, though. My husband, who is bald, lets my chihuhua/terrier mix lick his head for up to 5 minutes. It disgusts me.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I love my doggie kisses!! I look at it this way- my face and hands wash and it seems to be the way they like to show affection. Both are big on the "drive by kiss" They will walk right by me when I am sitting on the sofa, turn and lick my hand or arm and never break stride. It's like they are saying "just wanted to say I love you!". 

Plus, like the other poster said, I work in a hospital, actually an operating room, trust me I have been covered in MUCH worse!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure, why not? I mean, I eat enough of her fur that falls in my food. What's wrong with a little doggie slobber?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's my Saturday morning alarm clock.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i turn my head so he's licking my cheeks. i think
when the dog is licking you it's some kind of communication.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I only like when the "babies/puppies" lick my cheeks......*I refuse to let the image of them licking their own butts and other (personal areas)....enter my mind, while they're still adorable & have puppy breath!
After that.....I really try to "avoid" the hot breath & sticky tongues! LOL!
...but the occasional "assault" happens!! LOL!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> I didn't at first until mine caught me dead in the mouth and tongued me down.
> 
> I was petting him and was very close and said something to someone and my mouth was open long enough were he went for it and got his tongue in my mouth. What made it worse was that he didn't even take me out to dinner.
> 
> Now I don't care since we have swapped DNA.


:rofl:

When I'm in the mood, i'll ask for kisses. I just don't like the wet feel on my face. I don't mind it when they lick my toes, legs, or arms, but when they slobber on my hands I have to wipe it off right away lol.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I've been getting kissed by dogs since I was old enough to remember. (Papillons are SOOO french, LOL! They even try to get that 'lil bitty tongue up your nose...YUK!)
My GSDs have never been "inappropriate" however. A lick here and there. Yes, my current puppy kisses me. When I go to get back in my truck (semi) he's always laying right there at face level waiting...I kiss him on the nose, n get a quick lick back... alot  Quick pet, n "now scoot over dude!"


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've always heard that wolves lick the teeth of others to show their inferiority to the other. As in letting the other know he is the alpha.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Leah :rofl:

Yes. I even ask for kisses. Both my dogs are kissers but they know the command "all done kisses" for people who don't like it. Like Leah, I don't like them fresh from a shower or first thing in the morning.

Kaiser got me IN the mouth at an event last Sunday. That freaked me out a little but I know his mouth is clean. We share water bottles on hikes too. That freaked a random guy out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Papillons are SOOO french, LOL! They even try to get that 'lil bitty tongue up your nose...YUK!)


My little sister's Chihuahua does the same thing!!! I draw the line there, no tongues up my nose please!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When my son was 2 years old I was sitting on the front porch with him and he was eating an ice-cream come, and the ice cream was all over his face, and a neighbor stopped by with her dog (a collie named Missy) and she saw his face covered with ice-cream and said to me, let Missy clean his face-and with that her dog came bounding up to my son. I yelled NO! I freaked out, I must admit, and she looked at me like I was from Mars. Anyhow, I scooped my son up before the dog could lick him. Close call though.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I should also say that I will most likely be thoroughly licked when I see my dog again in August. Something about extended stays away from her makes her think that I am dirty and need to be cleaned. The being licked is still better than the reception I got after the first time I had to leave her.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> When my son was 2 years old I was sitting on the front porch with him and he was eating an ice-cream *come*, and the ice cream was all over his face, and a neighbor stopped by with her dog (a collie named Missy) and she saw his face covered with ice-cream and said to me, let Missy clean his face-and with that her dog came bounding up to my son. I yelled NO! I freaked out, I must admit, and she looked at me like I was from Mars. Anyhow, I scooped my son up before the dog could lick him. Close call though.


I meant ice-cream cone.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

The only time Kain will go in for a facelick is when he's invited to do so, in which case, I will touch my chin and make the 'kissing' sound. This is when he knows he can get some sugars.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alyalanna said:


> My dog isn't a big face licker though I do get my hands cleaned fairly often though. She also likes licking the water off of my legs after my shower. Such a weird dog.


Glock does that too!! Except he is a HUGE licker. He thinks anyone and everyone wants him to give them kisses on their face... I will let him give me a lick or two on the face, but I don't let him go crazy about it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog does that to, he will try to lick the water off my legs after I shower, but I won't let him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, but not exactly the face, when they wantc to lick me I gently move them to the ear-neck area and everybody is happy


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My dog does that to, he will try to lick the water off my legs after I shower, but I won't let him.


I don't really make her stop but I do keep moving and getting ready. I figure licks on my calfs and my knees after a shower aren't really doing any harm and since I am moving she only gets in a couple of licks anyway.


----------



## Fringes (Apr 23, 2011)

B has always, always been discouraged for licking, and as a result never, ever licks, no matter how excited and happy she is. 

Jack is very kissy. Whenever anyone is down on the floor, he'll lick faces and hands, and upon invitation will gladly come up to my level and share the doggy love. He LOVES to lick kids - they're the perfect height and frequently sticky. This can get awkward when I am trying to keep my increasingly wiggly dog in a sit while an equally enthusiastic child is being steered off by a parent who is shooting me a "getthatbabyeatingmonstrosityawayfromme" glare. It's a good thing I have a pile of nieces and nephews to adore him, or he'd start drive-by licking anyone under 12.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a good one.



RazinKain said:


> The only time Kain will go in for a facelick is when he's invited to do so, in which case, I will touch my chin and make the 'kissing' sound. This is when he knows he can get some sugars.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Chin kisses are encouraged, cheek kisses are allowed. Like Pretty Woman...NO kissing on the mouth!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero looooovvvveeeesss kisses......:wub: So do I but just the cheeks.. I often kiss him on the nose he loves it he goes all shy..


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So does anyone else wait until your dog isn't looking at you to wipe the slobber off your face? I don't want to hurt any feelings...


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

If the law every tried to take a DNA swab from me....they would be freaked out. It would come back as dog DNA. 

My dogs sneak their licks in.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

No licking here! I honestly am repulsed by the idea! After things I have seen them eat, no way. I don't even want a dog tongue touching my hand. I have seen vids of people basically making out with their dogs, and it makes me feel sick. But that's just me....


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Miya is not a Geistwasser, but a Facewasher pup! She and her full litter mates and another half sibling are huge kissers  Miya will wash my face everyday when I get home from work because she is so excited that I'm home. There's the odd time that she has given me some wet willies in the ear and a tongue up the nose too 

I love that she is so affectionate and she will even give kisses if you say the word, "kisses."


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course I do, all the time, sometimes in the morning when I'm waking up he's my snooze button, jumps up on the bed from hearing my alarm, and goes to town with my face...:crazy:.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GSlova (OP) do you notice that your dog is licky when there is a high state of emotion, some emotional distress. Chances are that the dog is sensitive and may be anxious to the emotions floating around. Licking is a way of checking in with you to check her status with you, "are things okay between us" ? She is giving a calming signal. Now if you get uspet with her for licking she has confirmed there is a problem, does not know what it is or how to remedy it , so she becomes more anxious and wants to lick you more. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nikko used to give big, long kisses on my face...and I never minded it. Sheena isn't much of a kisser, but every now and then she will give a soft lick - like a lizard.:smirk: I definately allow dog kissing on my face :wub:


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I love dog kisses! But do draw the line on the mouth! 

Now Eva just needs to get that message!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll take licks over dog slobber any day. My 11 month old slobbers and it is something gross. Like really bad. I have just gotten use to it but it is gross.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

carmspack said:


> GSlova (OP) do you notice that your dog is licky when there is a high state of emotion, some emotional distress. Chances are that the dog is sensitive and may be anxious to the emotions floating around. Licking is a way of checking in with you to check her status with you, "are things okay between us" ? She is giving a calming signal. Now if you get uspet with her for licking she has confirmed there is a problem, does not know what it is or how to remedy it , so she becomes more anxious and wants to lick you more.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Im glad you brought this point up as I have always wondered. When I'm walking my 2-1/2 yr old he will (about every 10 min) look back and touch my hand with his nose and then will keep walking. I am so use to it now that when I see him do it I just put my hand down lower to make it easier for him to touch and continue the walk.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

carmspack said:


> GSlova (OP) do you notice that your dog is licky when there is a high state of emotion, some emotional distress. Chances are that the dog is sensitive and may be anxious to the emotions floating around. Licking is a way of checking in with you to check her status with you, "are things okay between us" ? She is giving a calming signal.


Not in Bianca's case... with her it is definitely not related to a particular emotional state. Except maybe happiness/friendliness. She'll lick when she's calm, she'll lick when she's excited, she'll lick when she's at home or anywhere else and with anyone.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

carmspack said:


> GSlova (OP) do you notice that your dog is licky when there is a high state of emotion, some emotional distress. Chances are that the dog is sensitive and may be anxious to the emotions floating around. Licking is a way of checking in with you to check her status with you, "are things okay between us" ? She is giving a calming signal. Now if you get uspet with her for licking she has confirmed there is a problem, does not know what it is or how to remedy it , so she becomes more anxious and wants to lick you more.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Well, he does lick in times of emotional distress, but he also loves to lick the kids awake in the morning however, when I tell him to stop he does not want to do it more, he stops immediately!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've learned to just accept it and love the kisses whenever they come. I must admit, my ears have never been as clean as they are now.....

Funny part is, when i say, "gimmie kiss" and I either get 2 licks or non ....I take it personal and then I grab them by the neck until I get one.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Onyx tries to french kiss me all the time. Tongue in my mouth if he can do it. Whatever I don't care. I know where his mouth has been, licking his junk and thats it. lol (gross when I say it out loud) It could be worse he could be a poop eater or something, but I know he is not. 

Sonar is not a kisser, he is an eye smeller. lol He intensely sniffs my eyeballs...I wonder what it smells like...He does lick my hands and feet though.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I let the dogs lick me anytime they want. My lab is just not licky ever- Zoe on the other hand dives in the moment I walk in the door and cleans my kids every evening like it's her job. It doesn't bother me at all thats what soap is for,lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, I hate doggie kisses, especially knowing what I feed my dog.

I allow him to kiss my hands, maybe under the chin. I did love puppy kisses


----------



## Lady Ninja (Jun 17, 2011)

I strongly prefer NOT to be licked! But if its in a funny momentum ore he is showing comfort to me when i´m down, then i don´t have the heart to tell him no.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't mind. Hard to keep Abby from licking my face when I am sweating.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I have never caught anything from the dog, horse, or other pets. The kids???? Now that's another story.
> 
> No - I would not let the kids lick my face.


Right on!!! Those small humans are walking germ factories!!! 

The only time I did NOT let me dogs lick me was when I was going through chemo. My husband handled all the raw feeding and the dogs weren't allowed to lick me (ok, not much anyway).

Now they lick away!! In fact, I just came inside from running a couple Dobies and a Border Collie (new to lure coursing) and the BC and I were smooching away!!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> So does anyone else wait until your dog isn't looking at you to wipe the slobber off your face? I don't want to hurt any feelings...


 
:rofl: All the time!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

_Letting _Sasha lick my face would imply I have choice lol!!! I prefer that she doesn't, but the girl sneak attacks me haha.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Now they lick away!! In fact, I just came inside from running a couple Dobies and a Border Collie (new to lure coursing) and the BC and I were smooching away!!


Bianca would love you! I avoid her kisses as much as possible but she loves to lick people who will let her.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

EEEEWWWWWWWWWWW
MY DOG LICKS HIS BUTTTTT!


he does it to other people though-i practically vomit in my mouth.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Kisses are huge here. He gives them, I ask for them! 

He will wait and watch me when I get up in the morning and as soon as I say, "Good Morning" he jumps on the bed and it's all kisses for me! 

He doesn't lick anyone else besides my sister and I so I don't mind.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

For those of you who do allow your dog to lick them, would you still let him if he had PICA and was known to eat feces???


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> For those of you who do allow your dog to lick them, would you still let him if he had PICA and was known to eat feces???


Not right afterward (the stench of poop would be too much for me).


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My GSD licked hands but not face. I don't think I would've enjoyed his tongue on my mouth or cheeks.

I don't mind getting my hands thoroughly slobbered though.


----------



## Dixie May (Jun 20, 2011)

I wasn't going to let Dixie lick my face. And then we brought her home. At 6 weeks old who could say no to that or ask them to stop?! Now she is a chin licker, which works fine with me!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

suzzyq01 said:


> Sonar is not a kisser, he is an eye smeller. lol He intensely sniffs my eyeballs...I wonder what it smells like...He does lick my hands and feet though.


Cherry does this too! I constantly get a nose right in my eye, lol. Often she'll try to lick my eyes too.. Seems to be my mascara she likes - doesn't seem to do it when I'm not wearing any.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't really let Sigurd lick my face, when he tries I sort of move my face so he licks more of my cheek/ear area. He isn't a big kisser, when he does kiss it's usually my hands.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs don't try to lick my face, unless it is to wake me up(I'm already awake but ignoring them at the crack of dawn) 
Karlo will jump on the bed and do a fly by licking of my lips...ick! 
Then he's off and grabbing a toy, usually one with a squeaker.

If they try to lick my face randomly, I discourage it.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

The last BC I had was not a licker, I worked with her and trained her to give the tiniest little butterfly kiss (lick) on the tip of my nose, but she would only do it if I asked her too. (and even then it was nearly be-grudgingly) My black lab is a sponge bath tongue scrubber, he especially likes feet. When I was very young we had a little rat terrier, and if you ever made the mistake of yawning anywhere near him, he would dive in and be licking out your mouth, like it was an icecream bowl! YUCK! (and he was lightning fast too) 

My current GSD is NOT a licker. I might get her to taste the top side of my hand once in a while... that's it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Davey Benson said:


> When I was very young we had a little rat terrier, and if you ever made the mistake of yawning anywhere near him, he would dive in and be licking out your mouth, like it was an icecream bowl! YUCK! (and he was lightning fast too)


That's funny, my Rat Terrier mix liked to lick people on the mouth too. He wasn't a licker in general but if you put your mouth within reach he'd go for it. Sometimes I'd do that and then turn my head really fast to get him to lick me on the cheek.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I let my dogs lick my cheek or nose, my little JRT terrier is a real licker, my Cairn terrier licks my nose when I ask for a kiss. Gavin plants a big wet one when I'm lying on the sofa, he loves a sneak attack. I even have a horse that licks my face, you ask her for a kiss and she plants a long tongue on your face.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> ... I even have a horse that licks my face, you ask her for a kiss and she plants a long tongue on your face.


That's interesting. I'm more afraid of getting bit by a horse than I am getting bit by a dog.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I don't like dogs licking my face, so I discourage it, but don't have a fit if one sneaks in a kiss.

Ha, I'd never let a horse lick my face - too big and slimy! I did used to give one of my horses tongue scratches, though. You'd walk up to him and he'd stick his tongue out at you and clamp it between his teeth. All he wanted was for you to scratch the end of it and he'd put it back in his mouth. If you didn't scratch it, he'd just stand there with a forlorn look on his face and his tongue sticking out ... weirdo.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Davey Benson said:


> That's interesting. I'm more afraid of getting bit by a horse than I am getting bit by a dog.


 
LOL, some horses are mean and bite, but this one I bred and raised, being an Arabian she's almost like a dog, she follows me everywhere and has been super attached to me from the time she was a few days old, she truly loves me.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My dog is not much of a kisser but I don't mind when she does. She is more inclined to lick my face if I am sweaty from the gym. Other than that, she does not really attempt to lick me even though I kiss her on the head all face all the time


----------

